# What will we do after it?



## bignick (Nov 5, 2004)

Just saw the Star Wars Episode III trailer.  What will we do with ourselves after it comes out?




Will there be anything to live for?


----------



## Zepp (Nov 5, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> Will there be anything to live for?



Sure.  We get to all rag on it for not living up to the original three movies.   Hopefully Hayden Christensen has received some acting lessons since the filming of Episode II.

I'll still be in line to see it on opening day.  I just can't resist.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 5, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> Sure. We get to all rag on it for not living up to the original three movies.  Hopefully Hayden Christensen has received some acting lessons since the filming of Episode II.
> 
> I'll still be in line to see it on opening day. I just can't resist.


No way... if the acting is good, it just wont be a star wars movie... 

Face it... even the original trillogy had lousy acting.


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 5, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> Just saw the Star Wars Episode III trailer. What will we do with ourselves after it comes out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually have a funny story about that. There was a girl that I recently took out on a date, and like most dates this woman wanted to question me to the fullest extent. So after a battering of non stop questions I finally posed a question for her. "If you knew you were going to die today, and were allowed to do one thing before you died, what would it be?". Well after batting her eyes at me, she proceeded to tell me that "I want to fall in love, I've never known love." She then asked me the same question, to which I answered. "I would watch the third Star Wars, then I would be complete" with a perfectly straight face. Well her face was full of mixed emotions, then was able to let out an uncomforatable laugh. 
No hard feelings were taken, and she actually still calls me from Lebenon, were she recently moved to. I hope you enjoyed this story. Have a good evening all.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 6, 2004)

Rynocerous said:
			
		

> "I would watch the third Star Wars, then I would be complete" with a perfectly straight face.


No doubt.  That's a fine answer.  If I could find a GIRL that would answer that way, my life would be complete.

That, or one willing to dress like Princess Leia for me.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 6, 2004)

Ryno would dress up for you Techno. :flame: 


:rofl:


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 7, 2004)

No Dan I would only do that for you!!!

Except I hear Jabba the Hut turns you on, I could do that!!

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## bluespacething (Nov 7, 2004)

Well...Im excited to see it. But I have no idea what I will do after it's out. I won't have to wait another two years to see another Star Wars movie so I'll just have to move onto the next series. Harry Potter.


----------



## bignick (Nov 7, 2004)

tsk...tsk...

Harry Potter, ggrosss...

Bluespacething...I expected better of you...we are gonna have this out in class tomorrow


----------



## OULobo (Nov 7, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> Just saw the Star Wars Episode III trailer.  What will we do with ourselves after it comes out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, episodes 7, 8 and 9, which Lucas will start work on after the money he makes from this hype becomes less than can make him happy.  :CTF:


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey, 

 There are always the STAR WARS FAN FILM AWARDS to look forward to each year...


----------



## bignick (Nov 7, 2004)

true, true...

some of those are absolutely hilarious


----------



## Satt (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't wait for it to come out because it marks my last month in the military!!! THANK GOD!!!!!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 8, 2004)

When I saw "The Phantom Menace" I sat through the whole thing with this bored expression on my face and walked out of the theater hating it...still do.
Then "Attack Of The Clones" and that's after I swore I would not watch it. But boredom at home and a friend's offer to PAY for my ticket, I said yeah, oh-kay, fine. It was a tad better but Christensen's acting was as wooden at best. The little cutesy battle of Yoda was probably the only highlight for me, especially that little Bruce Lee "c'mon" gesture. But the film didn't go anywhere near the hype that it would explain the oddities of the first prequel.
Now with the newest and LAST (???) of the series, I'll probably do the same thing ... wait for a friend to pay for it.
On another board I wrote up a spiel about how I recall the origins of Vader :jediduel: came about. I canna remember if I posted it here as well. Either way I was (still am?) a *original * Star Wars geek and I too add my part to the reaction of the first prequel and the changes to the original series ... "as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror..." 

Sigh... my torch still flames brightly for the *real* author of "A New Hope"... Alan Dean Foster.


----------



## bluespacething (Nov 8, 2004)

bignick...you should know how big of a Harry Potter fan I am.  Probably the biggest you know  

And I seriously doubt Episodes 7, 8, 9 will ever get made. Lucas has stated how hard it was to work on I, II, and III...and that he is finished after III is out.  Granted, it's Lucas and he could change his mind like he did about releasing the original trilogy on dvd earlier than he was going to so it is possible 7, 8, 9 would get made but I wouldn't make any bets on it.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 8, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Sigh... my torch still flames brightly for the *real* author of "A New Hope"... Alan Dean Foster.


You LIE.  LIE.

Foster only wrote the NOVELIZATION based on Lucas's scripts.  He was NOT the real author.

If he was the story would have been better. Hehe.


----------



## bignick (Nov 8, 2004)

so true...


the one thing we know about george lucas is that he is never happy...ever...so i wouldn't be suprised if 7, 8, and 9 came out...but let's face it..as excited as i am...episode I kinda sucked.  Episode II redeemed itself a bit, in my opinion...but episode has a lot of potential...which probably means it's gonna be the biggest flop of all...


and now i'm gonna ignore everything i've just said and stick my head back in the sand into complete, blissful, optimistic ignorance...


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 9, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> You LIE.  LIE.
> Foster only wrote the NOVELIZATION based on Lucas's scripts.  He was NOT the real author.
> If he was the story would have been better. Hehe.


I actually sit when I'm at the computer my friend... as opposed to lying down when I type this stuff out.  
My source of THAT information comes from a long time ago in a teenager's bedroom far far away... a Fanzine that I was reading said that Lucas bought the story from Foster who originally wrote it but hadn't publish/sold the story. He didn't expect it to be made into a movie and the movie to become the HUGE success that it did.. hell neither did Lucas. But it did. 
Soo, something came up that Lucas paid off Foster to be hush hush about he being the original creator of the story ... he (Foster) was also allowed to write one of the few authorized tie in's "Splinter of the Mind's Eye" which was supposedly to take place in the Star Wars Universal time line between "A New Hope" and "The Empire Strikes Back." 
Foster was also allowed to write a middle timeline story for the prequels. "The Approaching Storm."


----------



## Darksoul (Nov 12, 2004)

-Well, I have to say it wouldn't be so difficult for Mr. Lucas if half the movies weren't special effects. That was the biggest dissapointment for me with Ep 1 and 2. The acting was replaced by special effects. Hayden was such a little pain. Turn to dark side, don't turn into a brat. Whiny little...anyways, what was really lacking was the banter between the characters, like Luke and Hans and Leia. I will take good acting over special effects any day. And, as far as I'm concerned, this is nothing to look forward to since Return of the King came out;-)


A---)


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 14, 2004)

I have a serious gripe about teh new DVD release of star wars...

I finally got around to watching it... and at the end of Jedi, they Replaced Anakin Skywalker with Hayden Christensen.  Ok, well and good... but...

WHY THE HECK IS ANAKIN STILL THE YOUNG ANAKIN WE SEE IN EPISODE 2-3, WHEN BEN KENOBI'S GHOST IS THE OLD GRIZZELD BEN KENOBI OF EPISODE 4?

GRRR.

LUCAS AND HIS CONTINUITY ERRORS ARE STARTING TO CHEEZE ME OFF.

Ahem.  Rant over.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 14, 2004)

Perhaps Ben Kenobi didn't appear to age as much because the force runs so strong in him.

Do not give in to your hatred, Technopunk, for this is the path to the dark side.  Stretch out with your feelings.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 14, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Perhaps Ben Kenobi didn't appear to age as much because the force runs so strong in him.
> 
> Do not give in to your hatred, Technopunk, for this is the path to the dark side. Stretch out with your feelings.


The Dark side has many benifits my child.  Health Plans.  Dental Plans.  Nice Colors.

BLACK


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh, and on that note...

http://atomfilms.shockwave.com/af/content/gangsta_rap_se

One of my favorites, updated and made "Special Edition"

Hehe.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 14, 2004)

According to old fanzines long time ago in a teen-ager's bedroom far far away, I remember reading the backstory given by either Lucas or someone else about the creation of Vader from the "good-guy" Anakin! 
It went something like this. 
Anakin was in his mid to late twenties as was Kenobi when they first met. Anakin was a star-pilot/fighter as described by Kenobi in A New Hope Quote: 


> "...he was the best star-fighter in the galaxy...and a cunning warrior...and a good friend"


Anakin's fighting skills impressed Kenobi as well as "how strongly the force was with him". (note NO mention of HIS teacher finding the trait in Anakin). So Kenobi took it upon himself to train Anakin, and thought he could do as good of a job as Yoda did on Kenobi. 





> Quote:
> ESB: "There you will learn from Yoda...the Jedi that instructed me..."


Apparently he succeeds and the two have some adventures together. 





> Quote:
> ANH: Luke: You fought in the clone wars? Kenobi: Yes I was once a Jedi Knight the same as your father.


Anakin meets his wife (Amadala? Ok cool) and falls in love and they marry but have little time together as he's out fighting for truth justice and the Jedi-way! 
Senator Palpatine also notes what a strong Jedi Anakin is... thus sets up a way to get the guy pissed off (anger leads to the dark side) with his mentor and take his side. Anakin may be serving Palpatine unaware of the man's manipulations and thus sets up an awkward situation between Kenobi and Amadala for Anakin to "walk-into" and "catch them in the act". 
Imagine the slow poison Palpatine could been feeding Anakin about how Kenobi might be moving in on his wife (Anakin could've been insanely jealous type) and then arranges for that awkward situation. Anakin is pissed and runs back to the Senator/mentor...he now tells him *SEE* how those Jedi _really_ are? Come join the Sith Lords! Kill all the Jedi's 


> Quote: ...and your journey towards the dark-side will be complete!


Anakin goes around the galaxy and _"hunted down and destroyed the Jedi Knights"...  _ the result is that a body part gets whacked off here and another part there, because at the time he was probably a 1st Dan Jedi and the older ones were around 5th or 7th Dans so you're gonna get hurt, and thus his slow transformation to _"more machine now than human...twisted and evil"_. According to the fanzine his "first" contfrontation with Kenobi was on a stone arch bridge over a lava lake or river. They battle and while Palpatine was sending troops (Grand Moff Tarkin, supposedly a good friend to Anakin) to Anakin's aid, Kenobi knocks Anakin off the bridge and into the lake of Lava. Kenobi is then forced to run as the Clone/Storm-troopers arrive and try to kill him. 
Anakin in searing pain manages to use the force to get him out of the Lava before it kills him and Tarkin arrives and gets him the medical aid that he desperately needs. But the searing gasses of the Lava destroyed Anakin's lungs and thus he's on a resperator (thus the deep breathing device) the agony of the third degree burns and his inner hatered of Kenobi and anger at his wife's "betrayal" drive him over the edge to madness and to the dark side. 
The black armor and mask were designed especially for him so that he would have self-mobility, breathe and it was guessed that some of the cute little buttons on the chest plate were used to turn-on pain-killers, the "look" was designed by Tarkin so to strike fear into those who dared to opposed the new emperor via his newest lackey... and the rest is Star Wars history starting from: A New Hope. 
Apparently after Anakin "caught Kenobi and his wife in the act" he didn't realize that the two were trying to figure out how to tell him that he was a Daddy... 
The Fanzine points out that Kenobi later, after the birth of the twins, came secretly and collected Luke after agreeing with the twin's mother and sent the Mrs. to her (distant) family on Alderaan. Luke went to Kenobi's BROTHER on Tattoonie, Owen Lars. Luke grows up calling Lars and Beru Uncle and Aunt. I'll buy that part because I have numerous of kids of close friends calling me uncle even though we're not blood relations. And it is "for the sake of the Galaxy" that Luke doesn't know the truth of his father. Owen's resentment 





> Quote: ANH: That wizard is just a crazy old man


 could stem from a broken promise by Kenobi that caring for Luke is just for a little while. But circumstances may have forced Kenobi into hiding and thus he felt it was wise leaving Luke undiscovered with a childless couple would be the best thing. 

Also that Leia was just as ignorant on the whole Daddy thing as from R2-D2's message in 





> ANH "years ago you served my father in the Clone Wars"


 While the twins mother nurtured Leia she obviously kept the truth of her father just as secret as Owen and Beru did from Luke. 

That is just my take on the whole Anakin to Vader... (sorry if it was a long rant but hey... fodder for discussion).   

If I can recall the fanzine and the issue I would... but currently I live in one state and my entire collection is in another so whenever I DO get my hands on it again I'll definitely re-post and quote my sources... I'm guessing it was early issues of Fangora or other like Mags first published back in the mid-late 70's
To me the (above) makes more sense than some little kid with the capabilities of driving a machine at 700 mph and piloting a complicated star-fighter and those little nano-thingys in our blood which are a symbionic relationship that provide the power of the Force... I mean geez. 
To me the Force is our Chi/Ki. Jedi's spent time learning to enhance and control it at will. 
I dunno, from my memory and the resultant prequels there's a big clash between what Lucas had originally envisioned to what he finally created.
Or maybe ... it's just me  :idunno:


----------

